# PowerPoint



## prinzessin4444 (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich habe ein Bild was klein ist und ich möchte wenn man auf dieses klickt, das es dann in groß angezeigt wird nur wie mache ich das Vielleicht kann mir da einer helfen von euch.

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## TS-JC (7. Januar 2009)

1. Es gibt eine Kategorie für Office Programme.

2. Lösung würde ich per benutzerdefnierter Animation machen. 
Musst damit mal ein wenig herumspielen.
Alternativ einfach 2 Folien und auf der 2. das Ding größer


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,
hier gibt es verschiedene Vorlagen für diverse realisationen. Schau mal unter Bild zoomen.
http://www.mydarc.de/dl8wkm/html/powerpoint.html
Ansonsten könntest du das auch mit Flash realisieren falls du unter Windoes arbeitest.

Gruß


----------

